# 2nd chances



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, Drifter's been back for a few weeks and I haven't done anything with him. I just brushed him today for the first time since he'd been back. Its been cold, grounds been frozen, and I don't feel like freezing. Thankfully spring is just around the corner.

I took him out today, pulled off his blanket and gave him a good look. He's not as filled out as he was over the summer, but winters are always hard on him.

However, I'm either smoking something or he's going through a growth spurt at coming 6 years old. Cause he is BUTT HIGH like no bodies business. I was brushing him and realized I couldn't see over his hind quarters. So I took a step back and did one of these "" things. Maybe there's a hole he was in.

Anyways, pictures

This was from Late Septemberish/October.










and the one from today. See the difference?









Gawky looking thing. Ah well. Come on spring! I want to ride.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Very lovely horse! I hope you and him have some great times with summer


----------

